# Elgin racer help



## then8j (Jul 7, 2012)

I just picked up an Elgin racer for my new baby boy. I need to know where I can find some parts to restore it. I have never worked on a trike and looking forward to it.





Elgin racer tricycle by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 8, 2012)

From what I can tell in the photo, it looks pretty much complete. The only parts obviously not original are the handlebar grips. Memory Lane Classics might have grips closer to the original style. Nice vintage trike acquisition! Your little boy should have a lot of fun riding it around. 

Dave


----------



## then8j (Jul 8, 2012)

Guess what I want to change is the front tire, it has flat spots on it and missing a hubcap, not sure where to look for those parts.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep an eye out on ebay for a matching hubcap...trike/wagon/pedal car hub caps are regularly listed. I've seen that style listed before in used condition. Is the tire a semi-pneumatic or is it a length of solid rubber held on with a center core wire? If it's a semi there will be a size and make on the sidewall and you can post here on the CABE or check ebay for a replacement. If solid rubber with wire you'll see a seam on the tire where the ends of the rubber butt together. This type of tire requires a tire setter machine to be replaced and length of extruded tire rubber the proper size to fit the rim.

Dave


----------

